# Reset "SERVICE!" on 1999 180 ?



## magwych

I have read a lot of the posts on how to reset the service indicator but none seem to work.
I.e press trip button, turn key to on, them press the left hand "test"/clock setting button when "SERVICE!" appears. A recebt post suggested that the driver's door had to be closed too, that had no effect :-(
Is there another technique for very early models? Mine is a 1999, VIN ending 022244, so less than 25000 units into production .


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, That is the normal procedure & works on mine, not always first time though, usually takes a couple of tries.
Are you continuing to hold the right hand button while pressing the left hand one?
Hoggy.


----------



## magwych

Hoggy said:


> Hi, That is the normal procedure & works on mine, not always first time though, usually takes a couple of tries.
> Are you continuing to hold the right hand button while pressing the left hand one?
> Hoggy.


Yes, I keep them both pressed until "SERVICE!" disappears from the screen. All I have ever managed to do is to reset the trip meter :-( 
My steps:
Get in car, close door.
Press and hold right button, turn key on.
Kerp holding right button, when " SERVICE!" is displayed, press and hold the left button, keeping right button pressed.
When "SERVICE!" disappears, release both buttons, switch off, key out.
Pit back in and turn on and " SERVICE!" is displayed again during the power up sequence :-(


----------

